# Help Please!!



## SkylarrRyann (Jan 11, 2009)

My tank is being over run by snails!! Does anyone know of a good fish that would take care of these nuisances without bothering my other fish? I have guppies, platys, pleco, mollies, danios, and tetras. I have a 75 gallon tank and they're multiplying like its going out of style!!! Thanks for your help!


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

most types of loaches eat snails. clown loaches would be one of the best ones.


----------



## SkylarrRyann (Jan 11, 2009)

would they be compatible with the fish I have in my tank now?


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 17, 2010)

Yes, I'm pretty sure. I don't have one but I remember reading about them. So, I think the answer is yes.


----------



## sbetsy (Apr 6, 2010)

Loaches are great for snails. And I love clown loaches, but be aware that they grow *big*. There are lots of other types of loaches available that don't grow to be a foot long and also eat small snails. As far as compatibility, they should do well with the fish you have now. I keep them with community fish and with angels without problem. I will caution you - loaches are tricky fish when it comes it ich. I've read that they are more susceptible to it (I don't know that for sure, but it matches my personal experience as well). Also, they are super sensitive to ich medications. I would highly recommend quarantining loaches before adding them to your main tank, especially if you have plants that won't do well with ich meds. Ideally you would be able to get your loaches from a good source but I know that can be tricky. Hopefully yours won't have ich, but it is a risk.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

you can cut back on feeding so the snails don't get as much to eat, then they don't reproduce as fast. Also you can add cucumber to the tank and let the snails crawl on it and pick them out that way. If you crush the snails up fine the fish you have will think they are getting a treat. I just pick out a bunch every time i clean the tank and keep them under control that way as well as crush for treats.


----------



## Schwartzy61 (Jan 25, 2010)

Theres a medication you can buy thats called snailgone or some crap. Its copper based so ehhhhh i stay away from it. I have a snail army in my two tanks. I picked up 2 assasin snails a few days ago and im going to see how they work. A less humane way of doing it is snail squashing. I dont recomend that. A pleco like a vampire pleco is an avid snail eater....


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Schwartzy61 said:


> Theres a medication you can buy thats called snailgone or some crap. Its copper based so ehhhhh i stay away from it. I have a snail army in my two tanks. I picked up 2 assasin snails a few days ago and im going to see how they work. A less humane way of doing it is snail squashing. I dont recomend that. A pleco like a vampire pleco is an avid snail eater....


i believe its called had a snail and from what i know its been discontinued.


----------



## Schwartzy61 (Jan 25, 2010)

Revolution1221 said:


> i believe its called had a snail and from what i know its been discontinued.


yeeep thats what its called


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Schwartzy61 said:


> yeeep thats what its called


yeah im pretty sure it was discontinued not long ago probably to hard on fish.


----------



## littlefish (Aug 27, 2010)

or you can get some assasin snails, they are pretty


----------



## Schwartzy61 (Jan 25, 2010)

littlefish said:


> or you can get some assasin snails, they are pretty


yes they are! they get rid of all the snails in your tank and they benefit. Only problem is that when all they snails are gone they will die unless you give them meat to eat.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

SkylarrRyann said:


> My tank is being over run by snails!! Does anyone know of a good fish that would take care of these nuisances without bothering my other fish?


SR:

You are overfeeding! BUT once you have this severe of an infestation a reduction in feeding will only partially control their numbers and manual methods of reduction will yield no joy.

As previously indicated in this thread the induction of loaches into the tank will be like dropping a hydrogen bomb on the snails.

Yoyo's are probably the best but they lose their distinctive markings as they age.

I recommend Polka Dot loaches.

Please note that loaches are social and you will need to get at least three.

Please do NOT get Clown loaches as their adult size is too large for your tank.

TR


----------

